# How to use insulin with AAS (for Type 1 diabetics)



## Miamiking (Dec 1, 2020)

FOr those that are already diabetic, how can we dose, time and plan our use or adjust it to complement injectable AAS use? This is for those with any knowledge or experience.


----------

